# Feel Good story du jour



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *The Legend of Cliff Young: The 61 Year Old Farmer Who Won the World’s Toughest Race*
> 
> * Written by: Shane
> * December 30th, 2007
> ...


The Legend of Cliff Young: The 61 Year Old Farmer Who Won the World’s Toughest Race - Elite Feet


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is an excellent story, thanks MacDoc. The power of the human body amazes me. We are such flexible creatures if we train at such activities.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Came across another story more current, nicely set and written



> *Braving a New England ice storm*
> 
> By Simon Winchester
> Massachusetts
> ...


continues

BBC NEWS | Programmes | From Our Own Correspondent | Braving a New England ice storm


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and it was damn cold even to be out shovelling....



> *Missing three days, Ancaster woman found alive*
> 
> Dec 22, 2008 03:56 PM
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

A Christmas miracle indeed. I am very happy for her and her family.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

on a lighter note 












> *Nova Scotia ******* joke goes postal*
> 
> Card addressed to `Hick in the Woods' delivered to tiny town after being mailed from Florida
> Jan 01, 2009 04:30 AM
> ...


TheStar.com | Canada | Nova Scotia ******* joke goes postal


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap: good read - can you imagine the cultural shift for this brave woman.



> *A silent minority takes the wheel*
> 
> MICHAEL STUPARYK PHOTOS/TORONTO STAR
> 
> ...


continues.....

TheStar.com | GTA | A silent minority takes the wheel


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bitter sweet.........



> *Conn. man's last lotto ticket wins $10M for widow*
> 
> 17 mins ago
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Child elopers' Africa plan foiled*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Amazing solar-powered fridge invented by British student in a potting shed helps poverty-stricken Africans*
> 
> By Chris Brooke
> Last updated at 8:05 PM on 07th January 2009
> ...


more here ....good read - inspiring :clap:

Amazing solar-powered fridge invented by British student in a potting shed helps poverty-stricken Africans | Mail Online


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Original feel bad story 

Hockey stick souvenir loss merits a major misconduct -- chicagotribune.com

and then......


> Fri Jan 09, 2009 1:52 pm EST
> *Stolen Zetterberg Classic stick may be reunited with young fan*
> 
> By Greg Wyshynski
> ...


:clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Made me laugh :clap:

YouTube - the matrix cat fight


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Terrific kid....



> *Ottawa boy's invisible invention warns birds about deadly windows*
> 
> Last Updated: Wednesday, January 21, 2009 | 5:24 PM ET
> CBC News
> ...


:clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For all the annoying dross that often circulates in alternative meds....once in a while a gem is found.... go figure....



> Boy with baffling illness so rare it does not have a name is cured by his PARENTS
> 
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> ...


Boy with baffling illness so rare it does not have a name is cured by his PARENTS | Mail Online

That's sort of what happened with the best malaria drug......popped up out of Chinese traditional meds....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *It worked! Unemployed engineer who resorted to sandwich board advertisement by motorway lands a job*
> 
> By Andrew Levy
> 
> ...


It worked! Unemployed engineer who resorted to sandwich board advertisement by motorway lands a job | Mail Online


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Blew me away........can you imagine....



> *Paraplegic Man Suffers Spider Bite, Walks Again*
> 
> Reporting
> Mike Dello Stritto
> ...


Paraplegic Man Suffers Spider Bite, Walks Again - cbs13.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An amazing story, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Far less dramatic.....but it rang a bell with me....I've never forgiven my mother for tossing or giving away my comics from the 50s.....



> *Rare Superman comic sells for $317,200*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35¢ to $300k.....smart kid....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A New Yawk moment...



> Leap to Track. Rescue Man. Clamber Up. Catch a Train.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/18/nyregion/18subway.html?_r=1&hp

:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One tough Canadian eh











> *Toronto-based dentist wins torturous desert race*
> RICK EGLINTON/TORONTO STAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *The castaway dog who swam SIX miles through shark-infested waters, then survived FOUR months on a desert island*
> 
> By Richard Shears
> Last updated at 11:47 AM on 06th April 2009
> ...


One tough mutt...:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *NASA's early lunar images, in a new light*
> 
> Pictures from the mid-1960s Lunar Orbiter program lay forgotten for decades. But one woman was determined to see them restored.


great read

Space cowgirl salvages NASA junk, finds 'Pic of the Century'


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos to Evans, Wingo, et al for this undertaking. Great story, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Who said New Yorkers don't care ..watch the video.....

*NYU Student Conducts Most Adorable Robot Experiment Ever*
By Dan Nosowitz, 5:00 PM on Sat Apr 11 2009, 41,491 views


NYU Student Conducts Most Adorable Robot Experiment Ever


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A great story, MacDoc. God bless New Yorkers for putting the spirit of humanity back into the headlines. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*Young men rescue four from sinking car near Meadow Lake*



> The bravery of three young men saved the lives of a mother and her children during the weekend.
> 
> On Saturday at 9:45 p.m., a woman and her three children, aged four to eight, were travelling east on Highway 304 in the Meadow Lake area when they hit a section of road covered with water from melted snow. The car went out of control, headed into a water-filled ditch and started sinking.
> 
> Luckily, rescue was close at hand. Devin Knot, 19, Brett Opikokew, 18, and Joshua Lasas, 19, had pulled over on the side of the road after hitting the same patch earlier and saw the family's car go into the ditch.


Heroes indeed.

Margaret


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

One of the best stories I've read in a while and who knew - right here in Scarborough a scientific triumph and a mystery solved for a couple of deserving Canadians :clap:

I recalled being astounded when I saw that National Geo article and the incredible journey the monarchs make....no idea it was being sleuthed out by a couple right here in Toronto......









sorry could'nt resist 



> * Couple's home was butterfly ground zero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the most memorable flying experiences was whipping along at 100 knots at cloud base near Toronto and hundreds of black things flying past..I ducked out of sheer surprise .......then I realized it was migrating monarchs......a mile and half up using the same power I was to make their way to Mexico.....

Every year I'm amazed to see them heading out over Lake Ontario when the wind is right......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A fine story, MacDoc. There have been a few times when the Monarch butterfly makes it as far as St.John's. Winds blow it here and they seem to like their short stay here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

snopes.com: Amazing Eagle Story - Freedom & Jeff

Here is a unique and inspiring story. Enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Florida athlete only needed one leg to have a Hall of Fame career*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remarkable...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Truly remarkable. An inspirational story, MacDoc, in this day of glorified "superstars" (and I use the term loosly). Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I was quite astounded... I thought I had stumbled on an Onion piece.....had to double check it. Glad you enjoyed it.

Did you watch the video??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, it was amazing to watch him partake in footback and track & field events.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fortune favours the prepared mind.....



> *Fossil hunters discover new species*
> 
> ANNE MCILROY
> Globe and Mail Update
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A very interesting article, MacDoc. Thanks for sharing it with us.

"Fortes fortuna adiuvat".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a thrill for the Carlton student - this is getting circulated all over the world - a significant transition species and her experience of a life time......just for staying alert and curious and putting the time waiting during an accidental break down to excellent use. :clap:

And kudos to prof for recognizing what was found.......

I found it intriguing that there was overlap with modern modern species existent at the same time.....echoes of Lost World.

and in Darwin's special year too.....how could it be more perfect.....
Darwin 2009 - The Festival










_Life reconstruction of Puijila darwini swimming in crater lake. Credit: Mark A. Klingler/Carnegie Museum of Natural History_



> The Puijila skeleton will be on display at the Canadian Museum of Nature in Ottawa from April 28 to May 10. A model of the fossil will be included in the "Extreme Mammals" exhibition at the American Museum of Natural History in New York, which opens on May 16.
> 
> The project was supported by the Canadian Museum of Nature, Carnegie Museum of Natural History, American Museum of Natural History, Polar Continental Shelf Program, Northern Scientific Training Program, Government of Nunavut, Qikiqtani Inuit Association and the hamlet of Frise Fiord, Nunavut


Walking Seal Called Missing Link in Evolution | LiveScience


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *We left 20 wallets around the GTA. Most came back*
> 
> KEITH BEATY/TORONTO STAR
> Interactive map: The Great Toronto Wallet Drop
> ...


more - interesting read....
TheStar.com | living | We left 20 wallets around the GTA. Most came back

Good on you Toronto :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Interesting story, MacDoc. It is unscientific, but does indicate a degree of honest for some in the TO area.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah the Star Editor thought only 6 or so might get returned. I must admit 15 or 17 is a very good result.

Of course my own came back intact almost 2 years after it was lost.....still a mystery as to where it was all those months. 
I suspect in a drawer in a certain bank...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Only lost my wallet once. It never came back.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

> *Another lost wallet sparked a fraud probe by the criminal investigation branch of the Durham Regional Police.*
> 
> Dropped by the Star outside a Shopper's Drug Mart in Whitby, the wallet was found hours later, the cash surprisingly intact, a few blocks away in the parking lot of a TD Canada Trust. (We had help from TD Bank Financial, whose donation of inactive debit cards made the wallets truly authentic).
> 
> "They tried to use the (debit) card," Const. Roxanne Yelle says of the unidentified person who found it. A Whitby man picked up the wallet, discarded in the parking lot and reported it to police.


If I had truly lost my wallet and someone tried to use the debit card I would want them charged. On the other hand, if I dropped my wallet as an experiment and this led someone to be charged with fraud, I would feel very uncomfortable about having devised the experiment.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Man lives in same house for 100 years
> Alfonso De Marco has lived in the same house for 100 years after arriving in England from Italy as a seven year-old.*
> 
> Last Updated: 5:38PM BST 26 Apr 2009
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It IS incredible that he could have lived there for so long. Just getting to 100 is a task these days.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and stairs too....!!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Too good a tale today at the Derby.....

$9500 horse 50:1 odds, they pulled up in a trailer pulled by a pickup truck out New Mexico 21 hour drive.....trainer on crutches

and won...... :clap:

Brilliantly ridden - nice to see a real under dog beat the Sheiks and multi millionaires......he just blew through the pack from 8 lengths back.

Lot of emotion from the jockey too. Very enjoyable. Great tale.

Mine That Bird was Canadian Champion 2 year old.










What a marvelous run seen from overhead, talk about finding another gear. He was actually dead last for a bit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A great race, MacDoc. The favorite was scratched so the field was wide open.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I didn't realize the fav was scratched.....did you get a chance to see the run up through the pack??......incredible,

Watch the Kentucky Derby 2009 Free Live Streaming Video Feed Online (Triple Crown, May 2, Winner and Results) | BLUEMUMBLE . com | create, customize, and monetize your blog












> LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- *It was part Giacomo, part Street Sense, part Canadian fairy tale.*
> 
> And, once again, it left the thoroughbred racing world stunned on its biggest day.
> 
> ...


more
Mine That Bird, a 50-1 shot, stuns Kentucky Derby field - NJ.com

made my day....shades of Seabiscuit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Quite the finish. No where near a close race at the last pole or so.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A few more details......just a superb tale..
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/03/sports/othersports/03derby.html?_r=1&hpw

...the announcer did not even realize who was in the lead - you can hear him stumble and then figure out he was seeing history

Here is the more complete video - has the quick interview with a very emotional jockey and the incredible run to the front of the pack from an overhead view.
2009 Kentucky Derby Video | 135 Kentucky Derby Video | Kentucky Derby


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still an emotion ride watching this clip ................. even though I know the outcome. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Strangers Return Money*

As reported in The News (local paper serving Pictou County)

Charlottetown, PEI

"A PEI man is thanking strangers for their kindness, honesty and quick reaction.

Ian Walker, a rental property owner, was about to make a deposit at a Charlottetown bank Monday when a gust of wind blew a bag containing $10,300 out of his hand. The money flew down the street, onto sidewalks and under parked cars.

Passerby scattered to help Walker collect his money and when all was said and done, every single dollar had been returned to him.

Walker says one young man returned almost $1,500."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great story, Sharon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We all need a GOOD news feature to off-set all the doom and gloom. Great lesson for all in character, and as the coach says...."doing the right thing at the right time." 

YouTube - Amazing Softball Story


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Osteogenesis imperfecta:* Motivational speaker Sean Stephenson uses his disorder to inspire others
> His mom asked him the question that changed is life:* 'Is this going to be a gift or a burden?'*


quite the read

Osteogenesis imperfecta: Motivational speaker Sean Stephenson uses his disorder to inspire others -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

sharonmac09 said:


> As reported in The News (local paper serving Pictou County)
> 
> Charlottetown, PEI
> 
> ...



Hey... what are the odds... Ian is a close relative of mine and while I usually read a couple of Maritime papers online I found out about the story here on ehMac... Now I'll have to call him and give him a hard time!!! Remind him to be careful with the rent!

spudmac


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

spudmac said:


> Hey... what are the odds... Ian is a close relative of mine and while I usually read a couple of Maritime papers online I found out about the story here on ehMac... Now I'll have to call him and give him a hard time!!! Remind him to be careful with the rent!
> 
> spudmac


Is it your money? :lmao::lmao:


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

sharonmac09 said:


> Is it your money? :lmao::lmao:


Nope, but I know who I'll be calling if I ever need a loan . Just glad he got it all back. There was a message from my brother to give him a call when I got home tonight - now I know why! Stories like this travel fast in small places. I like to joke that I should call home to PEI in order to find out what I'll be doing this weekend :lmao:.

Thanks for posting the story!

spudmac


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn the Red River in spring!!!! 



> *Homeless man rescues teen, gets baseball tickets as reward
> 'I did my best,' Winnipeg man explains when called a hero for pulling boy from chilly waters*
> 
> PATRICK WHITE
> ...


indeed :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A follow up related piece to the dropped wallets in Toronto......the last anecdote is lovely.....



> *Most Torontonians are honest*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more

TheStar.com | Insight | Most Torontonians are honest


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Disabled Vet Finishes London Marathon*



> LONDON, England (CNN) -- British soldier Phil Packer was told a year ago that he would never walk again, but on Saturday he finished the London Marathon.
> 
> He completed the race 13 days after it started, walking on crutches for two miles a day -- the most his doctor would allow -- in order to raise money for charity.
> 
> ...


Disabled Vet Finishes London Marathon


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Airman spots aircraft fuel leak at 35,000 feet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:
Hell the plane's insurers and everyone on it should provide him with free tickets for life.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The racing story of the season continues........Borel wins again and Mine that Bird comes within a hair of ANOTHER upset.



> *Front-running filly Rachel Alexandra wins Preakness
> Derby winner Mine That Bird a hard-charging second*
> 
> Associated Press
> ...


quite the year for racing excitement.......the girls and the little guys are winners.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

She also started from the 13th pole position. Impressive.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Country GP tells how he saved boy with home drill*
> 
> * Reko Rennie
> * May 20, 2009 - 9:56AM
> ...


Doctor saves boy with home drill | Dr Rob Carson


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An unreal but good luck story, MacDoc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes this one had a happy outcome unlike that of Natasha Richardson. 










Fairytale's tragic end | Movies | Entertainment | Winnipeg Sun

I will forever be more alert, as others I'm sure to what might seem like harmless falls and bumps on the head.
Even when I think of some I've had myself..........dumb luck I'm still about......tho I've always been willing to wear a helmet.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

a Canadian treasure



> *Munro 'amazed and thrilled' after winning Man Booker*
> 
> Updated Wed. May. 27 2009 11:49 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

It's not Canadian, but a nice story just the same.



> SYDNEY (AFP) - An Australian woman who checked a bunch of old lottery tickets because she was worried about her family's finances found she had won more than 10 million US dollars 10 months ago, officials said. The university student in her 30s won 13,185,273 Australian dollars after checking the 10-month old ticket she'd received as a gift from her father -- two months before it would have expired.
> "I woke up this morning worried about our finances," the woman told Lotterywest, the official state lottery for Western Australia.
> "Something made me think to check the tickets and I thought that if I win something, then I could help mum and dad out."
> The winning ticket, entered in a 50-million-dollar Oz Lotto jackpot draw on July 22, 2008, cost 8.70 dollars.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not limited to Canadian stories and THAT is cool. You wonder if that was lurking in her subconscious - "Hey I better check "

if she missed the cutoff it would have been a "You can't make these things up" category and her dad - well we won't speculate on that......

Good story :clap:


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh boy, if she'd missed the deadline ... ! I'd hope she'd have had the sense to destroy the ticket and say nothing ... although that level of disappointment might be difficult to keep to one's self!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Found Goodwill paintings fetch $150,000 at auction*
> 
> TORSTAR NEWS SERVICE
> June 10, 2009 5:52 a.m.
> ...


clever girl to see the value.....


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lucky people....



> *Saved by my iPod: Girl survives lightning strike after wire diverts 300,000 volts*
> 
> By Daily Mail Reporter
> Last updated at 7:48 PM on 19th June 2009
> ...


Saved by my iPod: Girl survives lightning strike after wire diverts 300,000 volts | Mail Online


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Remarkable tale.....both the history and the science....



> *Carvings From Cherokee Script’s Dawn *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An amazing story, MacDoc. Thanks for sharing it with us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes it would appeal for you given your linguistics background.....what a remarkable leap intellectually for the Cherokee man.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, and I am familiar with that area of Tenn. and north Georgia.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Such a shame some of the those millenial verbal histories lost for want of a translation


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, MacDoc. Very true. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Another remarkable human



> *Man with no arms or legs can play football, swim and surf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You may have missed this story a few pages back

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/72361-feel-good-story-du-jour-4.html





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> July 3, 2009
> 
> *DIY on the Moon: how Buzz saved the launch back to Earth*
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Eco-farmer blossoms as urban planter*
> RICHARD LAUTENS/TORONTO STAR
> 
> 
> ...


continues

TheStar.com | sciencetech | Eco-farmer blossoms as urban planter

$50k a year off a 1/2 acre......not bad income either


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Jennifer MacMillan
> 
> *Toddler takes a river ride on his toy truck*
> 
> ...


:clap:
Toddler takes a river ride on his toy truck - The Globe and Mail


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Loved this story :clap: - it's a very good read










*Amber Ale: Brewing Beer from 45-Million-Year-Old Yeast*

Amber Ale: Brewing Beer from 45-Million-Year-Old Yeast


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:



> *Kidnappee surfaces after 18 years*
> 
> Jaycee Lee Dugard, who was snatched near her home in 1991, when she was 11, walked into police station recently
> 
> ...


Kidnappee surfaces after 18 years - The Globe and Mail


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow what a story....heartbreaker for her and parents but if that photo is any indication she surely is one hell of a survivor given what she has been through



> *Arrests in 1991 kidnapping after victim contacts police*
> Updated Thu. Aug. 27 2009 7:20 PM ET
> 
> The Associated Press
> ...


CTV.ca | Arrests in 1991 kidnapping after victim contacts police


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

> *'British Schindler' greets survivors*
> 
> A British man who saved hundreds of children from the Holocaust by organizing train rides out of Nazi-occupied Prague welcomed nearly two dozen survivors and their families who had boarded a train to re-enact the three-day trip.
> 
> ...


'British Schindler' greets survivors


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Toddler found after wandering from Yukon campsite*
> Updated Sat. Sep. 5 2009 8:55 AM ET
> 
> The Canadian Press
> ...


:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Co-workers at Waldoboro store discover they are brothers *
> 
> 
> *By Kevin Miller*
> ...


Co-workers at Waldoboro store discover they are brothers - Bangor Daily News
:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

one man's trash



> *eBay Find of the Day: 1963 LeMans Tempest sells for $226,521*
> by Chris Tutor (RSS feed) on Nov 10th 2008 at 10:57AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> * Amateur unearths largest hoard of Anglo-Saxon treasure *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amateur unearths largest hoard of Anglo-Saxon treasure - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A bittersweet story.

Commentary: The sunflower boy's smile - CNN.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:-(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> :-(


True. I had to reread the story to make sure that I read it correctly, with the family entering the sunflower on the day of his death. Very sad.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> A bittersweet story.
> 
> Commentary: The sunflower boy's smile - CNN.com


How very sad. I'm so glad his flower won.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ComputerIdiot said:


> How very sad. I'm so glad his flower won.


Yes, and the flower was used to plant a memorial garden of sunflowers at his school.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Canadian shares Nobel prize for physics
> 
> 
> Photos (1)THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> ...


Canadian shares Nobel prize for physics - thestar.com
:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos to Dr.Boyle.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Delightful......:clap:



> *Canadian lead actor in Phantom sequel in London*
> 
> Published On Thu Oct 08 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Amazing what the body can do when it has to:



> *7-Year-Old Blind Boy Uses Ears to See*
> 
> (MYFOX NATIONAL) - A 7-year-old British boy, nicknamed "Batboy," has learned how to "see with his ears" and is now able to play basketball and even go rock climbing.
> Lucas Murray is able to visualize his surroundings by using a form of sonar that reflects back the world around him, The Sun reports .
> ...


7-Year-Old Blind Boy Uses Ears to See


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:

msnbc.com Video Player


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Stow carry-ons ... and thank a soldier




> COVINGTON - After listening to the familiar speech of stowing all carry-on items and how the seat cushion can be used as a floatation device, Delta flight attendant Robin Schmidt then asks a favor of everyone on board.
> 
> She passes around a journal, asking people to write a personal message to a soldier in Iraq or Afghanistan. When the journal is filled with jokes, prayers and notes of encouragement, she packs it up and sends it along with a care package to a soldier.
> 
> "This is not about war or politics," said Schmidt, 47, of Covington. "It's about the personal sacrifice these soldiers are making and if I can do something to brighten their day, then I will."


Stow carry-ons ... and thank a soldier


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a great idea, Sinc.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Not a Canadian story but still pretty cool. A modern-day pauper-to-prince story:



> KASESE, Uganda – For years, Charles Wesley Mumbere worked as a nurse's aide in Maryland and Pennsylvania, caring for the elderly and sick. No one there suspected that he had inherited a royal title in his African homeland when he was just 13.
> On Monday, after years of political upheaval and financial struggle, Mumbere, 56, was finally crowned king of his people to the sound of drumbeats and thousands of cheering supporters wearing cloth printed with his portraits.
> At a public rally later in the day, Ugandan President Yoweri Museveni officially recognized the 300,000-strong Rwenzururu Kingdom. Museveni restored the traditional kingdoms his predecessor banned in 1967, but has been adamant that kings restrict themselves to cultural duties and keep out of politics.
> "It is a great moment to know that finally the central government has understood the demands of the Bakonzo people who have been seeking very hard for recognition of their identity," Mumbere told The Associated Press in the whitewashed single-story building that serves as a palace.
> ...


Former nurse's aide in US becomes Ugandan king - Yahoo! News


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cool story - sounds like he will be an inspiration for his countrymen - dedicated and hardworking - quite the surprise for the residents he worked with too :clap:

••••



> *Boy steers car to safety after mom blacks out*
> 
> Updated: Sun Oct. 25 2009 10:00:26 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, what could have been a real tragedy, turned out well. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and unlikely sport for a Canadian hero





> * Canadian surfer on top of the world *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bittersweet with a message....:-(



> *Dying 6-year-old girl leaves love notes behind*
> November 05, 2009
> 
> Andrea Gordon
> ...


Print Article


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What a sweet and sad story, MacDoc. Thanks for sharing it with us. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Too cute



> *Tiger, lion and bear form unusual friendship*
> 
> * Baloo the bear, Leo the Lion and Shere Khan the tiger have the most unusual and unlikely friendship between them. *
> 
> ...


Tiger, lion and bear form unusual friendship - Telegraph


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A unique friendship, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The malleable brain...throws some interesting twists on nature / nuture.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> The malleable brain...throws some interesting twists on nature / nuture.


True. Survival of the friendliest.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Goal bearly in*

Quite amazing for a junior hockey club. From todays Calgary Sun



> *Feel-good goal bearly in*
> 
> Schultz marker gets things going in teddy toss victory at Dome
> By SCOTT FISHER
> ...


Entire story here:
Feel-good goal bearly in | Hockey | Sports | Calgary Sun


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *5-Year-Old Saves Dad's Life: "I Didn't Want Him To Die"*
> 
> Posted: 3:55 pm EST December 22, 2009Updated: 6:31 pm EST December 22, 2009
> 
> ...


5-Year-Old Saves Dad's Life:  "I Didn't Want Him To Die" - News Story - WFTV Orlando :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Smart little girl ................ lucky dad. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Came across this story on a CG list I subscribe to:

Since I make my living providing graphics services, my writing experience is pretty much limited to project estimates and invoices (though some people say that they themselves are great examples of fiction). But this time of year, when all things seem possible, please allow me an indulgence as an author so that I can share the following story about a young man that I have been privileged to know:


My family and I first met Laurence Carolin when he was in second grade. He was on my son's soccer team. His family lived a few blocks from us and they were members of our church. So, we shared rides to practices and games and became friends in the process.

The thing about Laurence that impressed all of the soccer parents is that he had a maturity that went way beyond his years. While the other boys (my son included) spent too much time getting distracted at the slightest thing, Laurence was incredibly polite, focused, and a joy to talk to. He could carry on an incredibly detailed and nuanced conversation with adults about his concern for impoverished people throughout the world. This was a boy who talked to you, not at you.

At age 14, Laurence began to experience headaches and fatigue. This boy with the always-pleasant personality began to suffer from depression and thoughts about suicide. His life irrevocably changed when a CAT scan revealed that he had an inoperable and malignant tumor growing in his brain.

The valiant work of the University of Michigan Cancer Center helped to temporarily relieve his symptoms, but it did not stop the cancer?s growth. At best, it bought Laurence some time.

Throughout radiation treatments, chemotherapy and surgeries, Laurence found comfort in listening to the music of his favorite rock band: U2. He also found strength in the band's commitment to fight poverty and disease on a global scale—both in its music and its involvement with advocacy organizations like the One Campaign, which U2's lead singer, Bono, helped to create. The message is simple: if you are one of the fortunate ones, step outside yourself to help those who are not.

So no one was surprised when Laurence told the Make A Wish Foundation that his dream was to meet Bono and see U2 perform live. But, sadly, the response came back that such a meeting would not be possible because of logistics and scheduling problems.

This would break any parent?s heart. But Laurence regards himself as a person who should offer help instead of someone who needs it. Rather than choosing something else for himself, he asked that the money ear-marked for his wish fulfillment be donated to the United Nations Foundation, which treats AIDS, tuberculosis and malaria 
patients in Africa. It is one of the charities that Bono supports and represents.

What happens next is Laurence's inspiration writ large.

The story of his request spread through the community and to the local news media. He was featured in two newspapers, a Diocesan Catholic magazine and on local radio and television. Several fund raisers were organized in Laurence's name to raise money for the causes that Laurence supports, including Nothing But Nets, which buys mosquito netting to help fight malaria in Africa.

The president of the Michigan chapter of Make-A-Wish publicized his request. And the cumulative effect of everyone?s reaction got the attention of Bono and U2.

In September, Laurence and his family were given tickets and backstage passes to see U2 kickoff their North American tour in Chicago. Members of the One Campaign met Laurence before the concert and took him to meet Bono, who treated Laurence like a king. He was respectful, engaging, and called Laurence "an inspiration."


Laurence's mother said:

_"I wish that you all could have seen Laurence's face when the two met. He was completely at peace. He was cool as could be in sharing his story with Bono, who then asked if he could bring Laurence to a private room where the U2 band members would be saying a prayer before the concert.

He did meet all the members of U2, and Bono returned him to us with just minutes to spare before U2 took the stage."_​
You can see video of Laurence meeting Bono here:

YouTube - Finally!

Six weeks later, U2 was performing in a concert at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena that was being broadcast live on YouTube. During their rendition of _One_ a song about unity-- Bono dedicated the last verse to Laurence:

YouTube - U2 LIVE on Youtube concert! "ONE"

If you go to 5:30 on the timeline and let it play through, you will hear Bono say:

_"To Laurence Carolin,
a great One Campaigner,
loosing his own life"​_Laurence got his wish—both of them actually. Not because he wanted help, but because he never stopped wanting to help others.

May the hope inspired by this incredible young man be with you throughout this Season of Giving and into the New Year.

—_Chris_​


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Dog saves 11-year-old B.C. boy from cougar attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CTV News | Dog saves 11-year-old B.C. boy from cougar attack

sad end for a hungry cougar but remarkable fortitude by an 18 month old retriever..take on a big cat in mid-attack on the boy..:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, the dog, named Angel, was truly a guardian angel in this situation.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

May not be a true "feel good" story, but it still made me say "Wow!" out loud.

Washington (CNN) -- NASA's Hubble Space Telescope has reached back 13.2 billion years -- farther than ever before in time and space -- to reveal a "primordial population" of galaxies never seen before.

Hubble peers back 13.2 billion years, finds 'primordial' galaxies - CNN.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Love it... here's the Hubble website where you can download the high-resolution images.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Adopted siblings find each other living across the street
> Corner Brook, Nfld.: The city of brotherly luck
> )*
> 
> ...


Adopted siblings find each other living across the street - thestar.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Danish bus driver gets a surprise celebration...

World's best birthday surprise party. - Snotr

(anybody know how to embed SNOTR videos?)

M


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Danish bus driver gets a surprise celebration...
> 
> World's best birthday surprise party. - Snotr
> 
> ...


What a great story, CM. Thanks for sharing this real "feel good" clip with us.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

had to post this one up



> *A Eureka moment for a stubborn prospector*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Eureka moment for a stubborn prospector - The Globe and Mail
:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Tough old bugger comes to mind :clap:



> *Missing hiker, 86, found alive after four days in the wild*
> 
> 
> HADASHVILLE, MAN.—An 86-year-old man who went missing last week after setting off alone on a hike in eastern Manitoba has been found alive.
> ...


Missing hiker, 86, found alive after four days in the wild - thestar.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> * rescuer's dilemma: Hang on to son or save drowning couple*
> 
> October 29, 2010
> Jennifer Yang
> ...


A rescuer's dilemma: Hang on to son or save drowning couple - thestar.com

I'm a reasonably experienced snorkeler and I've towed my two kids in 1 meter swells and they were both swimming, it was still hard work in the current
....can't imagine having to pull two adults while being concerned about his son who he would keep losing sight of......well done on all fronts.
Kudus to the 6 year old - it' can be scary out there in open water..:clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

While in many respects this is a sad story the "feel good" aspect is this young girl shone very brightly in her short life and that deserves :clap: :clap:



> *Lion King' actress dies from leukemia*
> 
> The Associated Press
> Date: Tuesday Nov. 2, 2010 12:47 PM ET
> ...


'Lion King' actress dies from leukemia - CTV News


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Couple gives away $11.2m in lottery winnings*
> November 03, 2010
> 
> Patricia Brooks Arenburg
> ...


Print Article


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Here are Violet and Allen*

Here is a piece shown on the Local CBC News in Nova Scotia Video here


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Out of the mouths of babes...
Stay Calm, Dad - Video


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Here is a piece shown on the Local CBC News in Nova Scotia Video here


I heard about this couple this morning. A grand gesture from two true "mensches" in the finest sense of the word.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

KC4 said:


> Out of the mouths of babes...
> Stay Calm, Dad - Video


Wow, that was some five year old. Bless her for being calm, cool and collected.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Missing brothers huddled together for warmth
> November 12, 2010
> 
> Katie Daubs and Wendy Gillis
> ...


:clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Grandma's Superhero Therapy*



> A few years ago, French photographer Sacha Goldberger found his 91-year-old Hungarian grandmother Frederika feeling lonely and depressed. To cheer her up, he suggested that they shoot a series of outrageous photographs in unusual costumes, poses, and locations. Grandma reluctantly agreed, but once they got rolling, she couldn't stop smiling.


(MyModernMet.com) Also check out the website Sacha built for his grannie...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a great present for a lonely granma













> ov 18th 2010 By: Chris Sims*This 91-Year-Old Grandmother Is the Most Adorable Super-Hero You'll See Today*
> 
> 
> When French photographer Sasha Godlberger noticed that his 91-year-old grandmother Frederika was feeling depressed, he decided to cheer her up by featuring her in a series of portraits. But unlike most family photos, Goldberger's came with costumes and feats of strength, transforming his lonely grandmother into a spandex-clad super-heroine complete with a cape, crash helmet and the occasional puppy sidekick.


lots more photos.....

This 91-Year-Old Grandmother Is the Most Adorable Super-Hero You'll See Today - ComicsAlliance | Comics culture, news, humor, commentary, and reviews

loved this one....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What's up MacDoc? Didn't like CubaMark's post about exactly the same thing?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> What's up MacDoc? Didn't like CubaMark's post about exactly the same thing?


You know he doesn't actually read this forum… FYI. :heybaby:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> You know he doesn't actually read this forum… FYI. :heybaby:


Makes sense. I've suspected before that he has all members of EhMac on "permanent ignore" and imagines this to be his personal blog.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm confident that MacDoc's post is intended to supplement my own - it has other photos, and links to a different article on the topic. I came across the additional photos later, but didn't bother to come back and edit my post - the brick wall shot is my favourite, too.

Now you sourpusses take a hike. This is the "Feel Good" thread. tptptptp

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> I'm confident that MacDoc's post is intended to supplement my own - it has other photos, and links to a different article on the topic. I came across the additional photos later, but didn't bother to come back and edit my post - the brick wall shot is my favourite, too.
> 
> Now you sourpusses take a hike. This is the "Feel Good" thread. tptptptp
> 
> .


I guess he also liked his link to the same article better--as he preferred his excerpt from the lead paragraph. _Feels good _getting that off my chest!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In October of this year, a foursome of young bucks fell upon some good luck as they were pulled from the icy waters of Stephens Passage, Alaska by a group of locals out to enjoy the last few days of recent sunshine. These good Samaritans describe their experience as "one of those defining moments in life." 

Unusual Alaskan Deer Rescue


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *3 teens, presumed dead, found safe after 50 days on ocean*
> Published On Thu Nov 25 2010EmailPrint (10)
> 
> The discovery of three teenage boys missing for 50 days on the Pacific Ocean came almost by happenstance as the waters they were in are infrequently travelled by boats, says the first mate of the fishing boat that discovered them.
> ...


3 teens, presumed dead, found safe after 50 days on ocean - thestar.com :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

New avatar for MF - for his _contributions_....










course this one may be close to the Mark ;-)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hard to keep a dry eye on this one .....bittersweet indeed

?Let the party begin? says dying bride-to-be - Healthzone.ca


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Mind bending - pardon the pun.
a truly amazing read.....( long )








http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/29/m...a-mind.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&ref=global-home


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Stolen wedding band returned 13 years later*
> 
> *By QMI Agency*
> An Australian man who had his wedding band stolen 13 years ago got it back on the anniversary of the day it was taken.
> ...


CANOE -- CNEWS - Good News: Stolen wedding band returned 13 years later

:clap:


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> CANOE -- CNEWS - Good News: Stolen wedding band returned 13 years later
> 
> :clap:


Stolen wedding band returned 13 years later

By QMI Agency
An Australian man who had his wedding band stolen 13 years ago got it back ...


Not to put to fine a point on it, but that was about 10 years after the average Australian divorce...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dr T said:


> Stolen wedding band returned 13 years later
> 
> By QMI Agency
> An Australian man who had his wedding band stolen 13 years ago got it back ...
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Another bittersweet story....and he's Canadian born



> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NewsDaily: Cancer kills Nobel physician before hears of prize


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Cancer kills Nobel physician before hears of prize


That does not make me feel good.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Submarine escape: A WWII survival tale from Kefalonia*
> By Tim Clayton Military historian
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:

SOME TALL TALES ARE TRUE


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*File this one under absolutely wow...*

*Paralympian Eyeing The Olympics After Crash Miraculously Un-Paralyzes Her*





> Paralyzed from the hip down since she was 13, Monique van der Vorst was an accomplished paralympian cyclist. She won two silver medals in the handcycling road at the Beijing Paralympics.
> 
> Last year, she was in an accident and fell off her wheelchair. While recovering from the trauma, her feet started to tingle and miraculously she began to move them again.





> Monique has just signed with with the Rabobank women's professional cycling team to compete as a top-class able-bodied athlete, with hopes to compete in the 2016 Olympic games in Rio.


(Buzzfeed)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No idea where to post this but ultimately it is a heart felt story.....tears may follow

As this little boy lay dying, his parents took a decision that saved FOUR lives - and will move you beyond words | Mail Online


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> No idea where to post this but ultimately it is a heart felt story.....tears may follow
> 
> As this little boy lay dying, his parents took a decision that saved FOUR lives - and will move you beyond words | Mail Online


Yes, tears die come, but as one who believes in organ donation, in a way, this little boy lives on in the lives of the four others he helped with these donated organs. Thanks for sharing this, mon ami. Paix.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes if EVER a story was bittersweet - this one was. Carpe diem.....the universe is fickle.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

'Tis the season to be grateful and share one's love and understanding.

Layaway bills paid off by secret Santas - World - CBC News


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Some of those bills are for $200 worth of toys for a single kid, Dr. G! They should have just bough a Flexible Flyer instead.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*How to feed the homeless...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Another feel good Christmas story.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*An unbelievable shot...*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Source / Details: Digital Journal


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What an amazing shot!!!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Some of those bills are for $200 worth of toys for a single kid, Dr. G! They should have just bough a Flexible Flyer instead.





Macfury said:


> Some of those bills are for $200 worth of toys for a single kid, Dr. G! They should have just bough a Flexible Flyer instead.


indeed brother fury, have they not heard of *trickle* down? it isn't niagara falls fer cris'sakes!


Dr.G. said:


> 'Tis the season to be grateful and share one's love and understanding.
> 
> Layaway bills paid off by secret Santas - World - CBC News


Amazing story.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Amazing shot and what a great deal of advertising for the Ford dealer


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> indeed brother fury, have they not heard of *trickle* down? it isn't niagara falls fer cris'sakes!
> 
> 
> Amazing story.


True, gt. I like these sorts of stories about ordinary people, and even children, doing good deeds for people that they don't know. Makes one have more faith in the human spirit of kindness.

As for MF's comment, look past it and enjoy the holiday season. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

If you get emotional in the first part, wait until he starts to sing :clap:


Emmanuel Kelly The X Factor 2011 Auditions Emmanuel Kelly FULL - YouTube


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> If you get emotional in the first part, wait until he starts to sing :clap:
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Kelly The X Factor 2011 Auditions Emmanuel Kelly FULL - YouTube


Saw this once before, Margaret, but it is so inspirational that it is always worth anothe look and listen. Merci, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Continuing a tradition in Gander, NL

Warm welcome for U.S. family diverted to snowy Gander - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Obama praises Gander for kindness - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

*Alaskian fishermen rescue Sitka deer from freezing water! Heart warming!*

*Here's* a very unusual case of interaction between wild animals in trouble and humans, with a happy ending.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

tis the season for a helping hand


Toronto News: Drivers GO the distance after woman loses wallet - thestar.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gold coins, diamonds land in Salvation Army kettles - Dec. 22, 2011

A fine story, especially when one considers all that the Salvation Army does for those in need.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

If this story does not grab you... Do take the time to read the entire story.

Addicts-turned-Christmas "angels" deliver joy to deserving family - The Denver Post



> The Garcia family's angels appeared in shirts and ties, singing "Feliz Navidad" as they approached the house on Umatilla Street.
> Santa drove up behind them pulling a trailer packed with so many presents, it took the more than 30 men several minutes to carry everything inside the Denver home.
> Taking it all in, Cristobal Garcia, 11, leaned against his aunt.
> "This is the best Christmas I ever had," he said.
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:


> *Sweden: Wedding ring 'found on carrot' after 16 years*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBC News - Sweden: Wedding ring 'found on carrot' after 16 years


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow!!!!:clap:

Toronto News: Newmarket teen reaches out to save suicidal boy after seeing Tumblr postings - thestar.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and now for something with an entirely different time frame

Six-Legged Giant Finds Secret Hideaway, Hides For 80 Years : Krulwich Wonders... : NPR


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Gutsy gal - what a story -

80-year-old woman stayed calm landing plane after pilot husband died - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Minnesota Waitress Stacy Knutson Will Keep $12,000 Tip Seized By Police | NewsFeed | TIME.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Bubba never took a golf lesson.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Caine's Arcade. 9 year old builds arcade, gets flashmobbed.

9-year-old's DIY cardboard arcade gets flashmobbed - Boing Boing


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

To see the look on Caine's face as he saw all those people was just priceless


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

javaqueen said:


> To see the look on Caine's face as he saw all those people was just priceless


So true .............. a real "feel good" story to start off the day. :clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Terry Fox commemorated in new St. John's statue - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

"A larger-than-life sculpture of Terry Fox was unveiled in St. John's Thursday, 32 years to the day that the Canadian icon launched the Marathon of Hope to raise money for cancer research."

I was living just up the hill from this spot when I was outside and saw Terry Fox run by my house. I knew of his run from the previous day's news, and when he ran by me (he was less than 10 feet away) I yelled out "All the way, Terry." He looked right at me, smiled and nodded his head .............. and just kept on running. 

Maybe remembering about Terry Fox might not make you "feel good" today, but hopefully it shall make you appreciate your health today.

Paix, mes amis.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

"Maybe remembering about Terry Fox might not make you "feel good" today, but hopefully it shall make you appreciate your health today."

It does make me feel good in a way that Terry Fox is still strongly remembered today. I remember seeing the Terry Fox statue outside Thunder Bay years ago and there was not a dry eye in the crowd.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

JCCanuck said:


> "Maybe remembering about Terry Fox might not make you "feel good" today, but hopefully it shall make you appreciate your health today."
> 
> It does make me feel good in a way that Terry Fox is still strongly remembered today. I remember seeing the Terry Fox statue outside Thunder Bay years ago and there was not a dry eye in the crowd.


Good to hear, JCCanuck. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

wow!!!

:clap:


BBC News - Little boy lost finds his mother using Google Earth


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> wow!!!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> ...


An amazing story, MacDoc.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing story.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool story. I'm trying to find more detail on the "engineering" aspects of the voice repair.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Cool story. I'm trying to find more detail on the "engineering" aspects of the voice repair.


I was not sure of that aspect of the story myself, Macfury. Still, it worked for her. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Had a hard time where to place this story of a clearly cold heartless city....but that Joyce WAS remembered in the end and will be by many who see her story prompted me to put it here.
Bittersweet. The title is somewhat misleading as to the content but nevertheless is the reality. A caring film maker makes some amends..

World News: Joyce Carol Vincent: How could this woman lie dead and undiscovered for almost three years? - thestar.com


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

^^ Wow! Amazing story, confounding and amazing. Bittersweet for sure... could also be in the 'you can't make these things up thread' thread.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This one - - well just sweet...made me grin - sent to our staff who just had a baby boy - their future in 2 minutes 

Vince Time Lapse: Birth to 9 years in 2 min. | Digg Topnews


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> This one - - well just sweet...made me grin - sent to our staff who just had a baby boy - their future in 2 minutes
> 
> Vince Time Lapse: Birth to 9 years in 2 min. | Digg Topnews


My, my ............ how children grow up quickly these days. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Indeed - I think it's a brilliant idea and I'd love to hear from the kid about it.
I'm hoping our staff will undertake a similar project since he is a videographer. A interesting condensation of memories over time.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

MacDoc said:


> :clap:BBC News - Sweden: Wedding ring 'found on carrot' after 16 years


told my wife about this one. She asked how many carrots were in the ring (get it?). I said yes, I got it. 

All that aside, great story. Reminds me of the east coast cod jigger who lost his glasses over the side. Sometime later while cleaning a large codfish he caught on another trip, he found them in the fish's stomach.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

that's too cool


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

BBC News - Little boy lost finds his mother using Google Earth


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> BBC News - Little boy lost finds his mother using Google Earth


Sonal, that little boy discovered home further up the thread last week!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Sonal, that little boy discovered home further up the thread last week!


Whoops! I looked, but somehow my eyes skipped right over it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Loved it



> *Lost parakeet tells Tokyo police its address
> *File picture of parakeets 26 March, 2012
> 
> A lost pet parakeet has been returned safely to its owner in the Japanese capital Tokyo after it told the police its home address.
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Kid Invents Candy Cure for Historically Incurable Ailment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid Invents Candy Cure for Historically Incurable Ailment | Digg Topnews

:clap:


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Nice inspirational story:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

kps said:


> Nice inspirational story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this KPS. I woke this morning feeling kind of bummed. That was just what I needed.

Margaret


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks KPS! That was great!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> Nice inspirational story:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ............... I shall not complain about my arthritic knees ever again.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

Kim that was such an inspiration for me that I just want to say, thank you..........I am going for a walk now


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Grin of the day

Video: Harrison Lee and his yo-yo take on NYC - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Grin of the day
> 
> Video: Harrison Lee and his yo-yo take on NYC - The Globe and Mail


If you can make it there you can make it anywhere. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

[Updated] Vancouver Woman In Wheelchair Robbed Of Her iPad While On Skytrain | iPad in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPad Resource

Way to go Mr. Wong.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Person of the Week:_ *Mr. Dennis Wong.*


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> _Person of the Week:_ *Mr. Dennis Wong.*


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Amazingly, CBC News caught them both at the same store where he gave her the new iPad. She had no interpreter, but one could see the happiness in her.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice ending to and unfortunate story!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A little boy with a great deal of courage.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Good for the firefighters .............. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> _Person of the Week:_ *Mr. Dennis Wong.*


I would say Person of the Month or longer, until they find something with a better story..

instead they will post pictures of a child murders for over a month on every paper..

I rather see Dennis Wong with the kindness of gifting on the front of the papers for over a month, I would think it will bring back the humanity in people.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

What a feel good story for this day.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

Marc that brought tears to my eyes...........something that I do every day and to watch her *cry* thanks


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

javaqueen said:


> Marc that brought tears to my eyes...........something that I do every day and to watch her *cry* thanks


Yes, we take hearing our own voice for granted. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap: Tenacious and a good reward



> *Stray dog joins China mountain bike race, travels 2,000 kilometres*
> May 26, 2012
> 
> Dylan C. Robertson
> ...


video here
Print Article


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

wow :clap:



> *Israeli man gives up quest to reach Everest summit to save Turkish climber
> From online dispatches*
> 
> 
> ...


OTHERS - Israeli man gives up quest to reach Everest summit to save Turkish climber


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You go girl...:clap:












> SAO PAULO - A Brazilian airline says one of its female pilots tossed a passenger off a flight because he was making sexist comments about women flying planes.
> 
> Trip Airlines says in a Tuesday statement the pilot ejected the man before takeoff as he made loud, sexist comments upon learning the pilot was a woman. The jet continued on to the state of Goias after a one-hour delay.
> 
> ...


Female pilot tosses passenger off flight for making sexist remarks


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Followup to the Everest rescue



> *Israeli climber to receive Presidential Medal of Honor*
> 
> Nadav Ben-Yehuda, who rescued Turkish climber on Everest Mountain, says he's still trying to convince president's residence reconsider idea. 'Some of the people who received this medal did amazing things. I am not in the same caliber, he says


more
Israeli climber to receive Presidential Medal of Honor - Israel News, Ynetnews

Pretty savvy for a 24 year old....








:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Runner victorious by finishing last

Because deep down we know this one thing:

What matters in this life is more than winning for ourselves. What matters in this life is helping others win, even if it means slowing down and changing our course.

"A candle loses nothing by lighting another candle"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An excellent example of human caring. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

From scrubbing floors to Ivy League: Homeless student to go to dream college - CNN.com

Talk about defeating the odds!!!!!!! Good for her.

A follow-up on this story.

Harvard-bound homeless grad 'overwhelmed' by ovation – This Just In - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The way it should be.....



> *Column: Scadding Court Community Centre’s Gone Fishin’ festival one of its many successes: Porter*
> Published On Fri Jun 08 2012Email Print (1)
> 
> 
> ...


Toronto News: Column: Scadding Court Community Centre?s Gone Fishin? festival one of its many successes: Porter - thestar.com

what affordable space can do and a community leader....:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Woman in iconic Vietnam War photo honoured - Canada - CBC News

It is amazing that she survived this horrible experience. I feel good that she was honored here, and chose to come to Canada, as I did under totally different circumstances.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hah I was just about to post the follow up









Toronto News: Kim Phuc, hurt by napalm in the Vietnam War, meets her saviours - thestar.com


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

When I see those pictures, I'm reminded of a consultant who visited our office years ago. He was Vietnamese. We had severals Vietnamese "boat people" on our staff, and we knew a lot of his story. 

It was a bitterly cold week, so our coffee time conversations were filled with various complaints.

After listening to us for a while, he said, "why do you all complain so much? You live in Canada."

He went on to express his gratitude for having been made welcome here, but he had me at: "you live in Canada."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> When I see those pictures, I'm reminded of a consultant who visited our office years ago. He was Vietnamese. We had severals Vietnamese "boat people" on our staff, and we knew a lot of his story.
> 
> It was a bitterly cold week, so our coffee time conversations were filled with various complaints.
> 
> ...


A fine story, Margaret.

I know that when my grandfather got off the boat in Ellis Island, having been kicked out of Russia by the Czar, he knelt down and kissed the ground.

Having chosen Canada to live, I feel a special sense of pride in being a Candian, even though I did not experience the horrors that many suffer prior to coming here.

Paix, mon amie.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Canada News: Calgary firm offers to pay for surgery to save Whitby boy?s sight - thestar.com :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Ten-month coma patient Mathew Taylor sheds tears after hearing fiancee's voice on phone*





> The injuries Mathew Taylor had suffered in a motorbike crash were so severe that his devastated family were warned he may never wake up.
> 
> But then came the phone call that would change everything. From her home in Bali 11,000km away, Mr Taylor’s fiancee Handayani Nurul chatted to him – and at the sound of her voice, tears began trickling down his cheek.





> The couple planned to get married, but Mr Taylor was knocked down while riding a motorcycle in Bali on July 9 last year.





> Mr Taylor was transferred back to Britain, and his parents have kept a bedside vigil at Royal Derby Hospital ever since.
> Miss Nurul managed to secure a visa so she could join them at his bedside for three months, but after that she was forced to return home to Bali, where she studies Dutch literature at the University of Indonesia.


(News.com.au via St. Albert's on the Web)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm . . . WEBBITS | St. Albert's Place On The Web


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ooopsie. This is one of the dangers of my surfing habits (I'm a tab monster). I open a gazillion tabs and forget where they originated. Sorry, Don! Added a "via" to my post above. 

Hey - at least you know I'm a daily visitor to your site!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Moose bonds with canoeist after rescue -- 

Moose bonds with canoeist after rescue - CBC News


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *A father, a son and a moment of sheer stupidity*
> DARREN MCGEE
> The Globe and Mail
> Published Friday, Jun. 15 2012, 12:00 AM EDT
> ...


 

A father, a son and a moment of sheer stupidity - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And often, whenever one of them pulls a dumb move, I take a deep breath, think of that punishment left not only unspoken but undelivered, and realize the true meaning of being a dad never hinges on a single moment." Very true, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peeper and the Pipettes.

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A limo and 600 goodbyes for 3 retiring teachers - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Nice when teachers are appreciated by their students. I taught all three of these teachers during their undergrad degree here at Memorial.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *David Peterson retires as chancellor of the University of Toronto, flash mob interrupts his final convocation ceremony*
> Published On Thu Jun 21 2012
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/news/article...nterrupts-his-final-convocation-ceremony?bn=1

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cool. That's the way to send someone off into retirement.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Clearly his calling was academia and not politics.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Clearly his calling was academia and not politics.


From what I remember, he should never have called that snap election in 1990.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

A smart and brave Labrador. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Couple donates $30M for Vancouver homeless - British Columbia - CBC News

A gift that shall keep on giving ........... :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Mississauga teen gets $100,000 to stay out of school - thestar.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Widowed farmer creates love note to his wife out of thousands of oak trees | Grist :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Widowed farmer creates love note to his wife out of thousands of oak trees | Grist :clap:


A unique show of affection. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and enduring


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Watching a very cool docu on this company.

Home grown good stuff..

Raum Energy | Saskatoon, SK | Wind Turbines, Inverters and Towers

and they are taking it out around the world - a lot of sophisticated design in simple appearing system

Well done :clap:

more here

Small turbines generate huge sales potential - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> and enduring


Very true.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Good catch ............... to save a life.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Luckily, they had the microchips.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

an absolute delight to read....
BBC - Future - Health - How a movie changed one man?s vision forever


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> an absolute delight to read....
> BBC - Future - Health - How a movie changed one man?s vision forever


An amazing story, MacDoc. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Inseparable whales delight whale watchers off Newfoundland - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News
\
"Whale watchers off Newfoundland call them Mutt and Jeff, and for two seasons now, this rare pair of humpback whales of remarkably similar size, behaviour and friendliness has left locals and tourists awestruck.

"They're just as much people watching as we are whale watching," said Steve Lake, a crew member for Iceberg/Cetacean Quest Ocean Tours in St. John's, N.L.

The two whales have been known to swim right up to the side of the boat, slapping their huge pectoral fins and waving their tails."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"New York (CNN) -- John Orozco won his first medal in gymnastics when he was 9. But he didn't hold onto that medal for long, giving it to another boy in the competition who was in tears after being teased for a bad performance.

"He walked over to the kid that they were making fun of, and he said, 'Here you go,' and he took his medal off and put it around the kid and said, 'One day you'll be better than I am. Don't cry,' " says his mother, Damaris Orozco, who still gets choked up recalling that gesture.

"That's John. That's what he does. It's who he is."

That same Puerto Rican boy from the Bronx is now 19 and has made it all the way to the London Olympics. His heart is set on winning a gold medal -- this one for his country. He may be the best hope for a U.S. gold medal in gymnastics in 2012."

Bronx native John Orozco an unlikely gymnastics star - CNN.com


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Donated trash is Declaration treasure - USATODAY.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> Donated trash is Declaration treasure - USATODAY.com


Wow, that is an amazing story.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Big smile for this 

rationalia.com • Login

Clever Aussies - not that I'm biased


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Big smile for this
> 
> rationalia.com • Login
> 
> Clever Aussies - not that I'm biased


Site requires login. No story there. Direct link?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Boy offers soccer medal to Canadian sprinters denied Bronze - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Boy offers soccer medal to Canadian sprinters denied Bronze


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4cS-eEhuVM


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Smart American Airlines Pilot Lets Autistic Teen Use iPad During Flight | PadGadget


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> Smart American Airlines Pilot Lets Autistic Teen Use iPad During Flight | PadGadget


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:

wow 52 km - 27 hours - at 14 yrs old !!!! and it was cold last night

Exhausted, but jubilant Annaleise Carr completes Lake Ontario crossing - thestar.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing story of courage.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hundreds gather to honour 'fearless' volunteer Ruth Goldbloom - Nova Scotia - CBC News

There is an old Jewish saying that each person's life has the ability to touch the lives of many other people. Ruth Goldbloom's life certainly touched many other people.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Women bond over lost-and-found ring - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Honesty is the best policy in life.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:

CANOE -- CNEWS - Good News: Man drives Hummer in path of car to save children


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> :clap:
> 
> CANOE -- CNEWS - Good News: Man drives Hummer in path of car to save children


Great story, MacDoc. That is truly "taking one for the home team" ............. namely, the lives of children. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Great story, MacDoc. That is truly "taking one for the home team" ............. namely, the lives of children. Paix, mon ami.


While a brave and selfless gesture, this doesn't redeem those damn Hummers... 

And: I'm waiting for the follow-up story, when this guy goes to renew his auto insurance. He is screeeeeeeeewwwwwwweeeeeeedddd!!!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I once drove into traffic to protect a toddler who had chased his wagon onto a busy street, unknown to his clueless nanny. Thank goodness I didn't have to take a shot from the approaching traffic, which stopped in time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I once drove into traffic to protect a toddler who had chased his wagon onto a busy street, unknown to his clueless nanny. Thank goodness I didn't have to take a shot from the approaching traffic, which stopped in time.


:clap::clap::clap: Kudos to you, Macfury. I give credit where credit is due. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> While a brave and selfless gesture, this doesn't redeem those damn Hummers...
> 
> And: I'm waiting for the follow-up story, when this guy goes to renew his auto insurance. He is screeeeeeeeewwwwwwweeeeeeedddd!!!!


Not so CM. Just watched the news and his insurance company, Intact, has not only agreed to pay for the damage to his vehicle, they will waive the deductible and it will have no bearing on his insurance record or driving record as the police have said they would not charge him with anything. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Global Edmonton | 'Hummer hero' won't be facing an insurance hike


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Sigh - the cynic in me thinks that's great, but that _Intact_ recognized a fabulous opportunity for good P.R. and did the smart thing. I know *my* first thought was "which insurance company?". 

Still, great that they did it. One doesn't want potential acts of heroism or selflessness kaboshed by people worrying whether their insurance company will screw them over after the fact.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

An amazing lost and found story.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wheels.ca – Car dealer thanks staff with $1,000 per year of service

sweet :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Wheels.ca – Car dealer thanks staff with $1,000 per year of service
> 
> sweet :clap:


Cool ............ :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A cyclist?s dream fulfilled: taking back his stolen bike - thestar.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Retiring boss gives staff $1K for each year of work - CBC News

Kudos to this boss. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> Wheels.ca – Car dealer thanks staff with $1,000 per year of service
> 
> sweet :clap:





Dr.G. said:


> Cool ............ :clap:





Dr.G. said:


> Retiring boss gives staff $1K for each year of work - CBC News
> 
> Kudos to this boss. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


Are these not all the same story?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kelman said:


> Are these not all the same story?


Oopps. Mea culpa.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

been there done that


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Kindness. Defined.*

*Winnipeg bus driver gives his shoes to man in need*



> A Winnipeg Transit bus driver is being hailed a Good Samaritan after stunned passengers watched him give the shoes off his feet to a man who was walking barefoot on the sidewalk.
> 
> The Route 24 bus had entered downtown from the Unicity area on Tuesday morning when the male driver pulled over near Portage Avenue and Main Street, says passenger Denise Campbell.
> 
> ...





> Winnipeg Transit director Dave Wardrop issued a statement on Tuesday commending the generous driver, who was not identified.
> 
> "We have all been struck by the generosity and kindness of this Winnipeg Transit bus operator,"


(CBC)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *Kindness. Defined.*
> 
> *Winnipeg bus driver gives his shoes to man in need*
> 
> ...


The really great part of the story is that his employer commended the driver for his act of compassion.:clap::clap::clap: 

I rather cynically wonder if other transit systems would have reprimanded or even fired him.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> *Kindness. Defined.*
> 
> *Winnipeg bus driver gives his shoes to man in need*
> 
> ...


Wow. :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Identified... And already becoming an international celebrity:

Winnipeg bus driver's kindness gets international attention - Manitoba - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Grandmother saves runaway baby stroller - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

The brave still walk amongst us.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

^^^^^ :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Loved her reaction... As I read her words, I heard a lovely Newfoundland accent in my head...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> ^^^^^ :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Loved her reaction... As I read her words, I heard a lovely Newfoundland accent in my head...


Yes, it was a fine story. Paix, mi amigo.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No story .............. other than the story of people having a good time at being happy together. Enjoy. Paix, mes amis.

APOD: 2012 July 10 - Happy People Dancing on Planet Earth


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Orphaned girl starts university in Zimbabwe at 14 - CNN.com

An amazing story.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michigan teen targeted in homecoming 'prank' gets last laugh - CNN.com

Good for her. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bullied Michigan teen shines as homecoming princess - CNN.com

An update on the above story. Again, good for her. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/m...t-to-die.html?pagewanted=3&_r=0&smid=pl-share

hmmmm

gotta love the last line


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc - yeah, great last line. I also liked _"...as one 101-year-old woman put it to me with a shrug, “We just forget to die.”_ Also hilarious that a significant part of the population are exiled communists!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I caught that too.....seems *soci*alists do better as a *soci*ety  fancy that.

Dr. G - you have a winner - completely out of the blue into the gold. :clap:











Skate Canada: Newfoundland teen Kaetlyn Osmond grabs gold in women?s singles - thestar.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Royals Watch


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> I caught that too.....seems *soci*alists do better as a *soci*ety  fancy that.
> 
> Dr. G - you have a winner - completely out of the blue into the gold. :clap:
> 
> ...


Yes, we are all proud of her here in NL. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

12-year-old uses Dungeons and Dragons to help scientist dad with his research | Not Exactly Rocket Science | Discover Magazine




> *Monsters are people too*
> J. Levy1, T. Foulsham2 and A. Kingstone3⇓
> + Author Affiliations
> 
> ...



:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Donations pour in for Nova Scotia girl needing wheelchair - Nova Scotia - CBC News

I donated in the name of my daughter ............. and I feel good.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A sneak peek at an item on my website tomorrow:



> *72 Years Together: The Couple Who Died Holding Hands*
> 
> After 72 years of marriage, Norma and Gordon Yeager died within one hour of each other — and were buried in a single coffin.
> 
> ...


72 years together: The couple who died holding hands - The Week


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Halloween nightmare averted as lost rings found - Nova Scotia - CBC News

Talk about lucky ....................


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and even luckier......buddy sees him crash at 500 mph and......

Remembrance Day: Herb Ivens, the soldier who came back from the dead - thestar.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Always faithful: Marine veterans tend to hero's grave, cemetery - CNN.com

MacDoc, here's another Remembrance Day/Veteran's Day item.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bittersweet - 



> John E. "Jack" Jones
> 
> 
> Posted: Monday, November 5, 2012 4:00 am
> ...


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*National Park Restores Cemetery, allows former residents Last Resting Place*

.Kouchibouquac National Park Restores and Expands Cemetery 


CBCNews said:


> Former residents of Kouchibouguac, N.B. see the St. Vincent de Paul Cemetery restoration project as a token of reconciliation.
> 
> Parks Canada spent the summer clearing fallen trees, cutting the grass and putting up a new fence at the graveyard. The work was done after former residents lobbied Parks Canada for months to restore the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Let us be thankful for all we have.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A truly happy ending .........

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

oh wow!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pipGWQmerEQ


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Public servant in deed :clap:

Photo of Officer Giving Boots to Barefoot Man Warms Hearts All Over Web - NYTimes.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Public servant in deed :clap:
> 
> Photo of Officer Giving Boots to Barefoot Man Warms Hearts All Over Web - NYTimes.com


That's why they NYC Police are called "New York's finest". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Whisky saves man's eyesight after being blinded by vodka*
> By Matthew Theunissen Email Matthew
> 7:34 PM Friday Nov 30, 2012
> 
> ...


 :clap:

Whisky saves man's eyesight after being blinded by vodka - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

If you have the bandwidth - crank the quality to 1080p, turn the volume up - go full screen and enjoy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL8puJMUDpk


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

If this doesn't put a lump in your throat or a teqr in your eye....you have no heart.

This Santa fulfills a girl's difficult wish - CBS News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

kps said:


> If this doesn't put a lump in your throat or a teqr in your eye....you have no heart.
> 
> This Santa fulfills a girl's difficult wish - CBS News


Wow. :-love2::-(


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

No one this young










should be able to sing like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQF-l9NBtX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKhmFSV-XB0


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Kinda a cute 

Ray Besiga - Web Apps, Custom Websites and Mobile Apps


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Lovely read



> *Marty Reisman: The Magical Hustler Who Saved a Classic Game*
> Dec 10, 2012 1:07 PM EST
> Reisman’s table-tennis wizardry dazzled crowds for decades. More important, his crusade against sponge paddles saved his beloved sport from an unwatchable fate.


Marty Reisman: The Magical Hustler Who Saved a Classic Game - The Daily Beast


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*Recycled orchestra*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Paraguay Landfill Harmonic Documentary Features Recycled Orchestra - YouTube

Get out your hankies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Policeman stops car for no registration, driver says he doesn't have the money to pay it and still feed his kids too. The officer goes the extra mile:

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

:clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Policeman stops car for no registration, driver says he doesn't have the money to pay it and still feed his kids too. The officer goes the extra mile:
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
> 
> :clap::clap:


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Great story .............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thousands of toys delivered to Labrador - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Say what you want about the RCMP, but their hearts are in the right place.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Pay it forward ...............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tale of forgiveness for theft triggers flood of gift-giving - Nova Scotia - CBC News

The true spirit of Christmas.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Tale of forgiveness for theft triggers flood of gift-giving - Nova Scotia - CBC News
> 
> The true spirit of Christmas.


I would love to believe the thief was desperate to provide Christmas for his family. Sadly it is more likely the material goods were pawned for drugs.

OTOH you have to love the way the community has responded. Kudos as well to the victim for being able to forgive, thereby leaving his own life free of the poison of hatred.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> I would love to believe the thief was desperate to provide Christmas for his family. Sadly it is more likely the material goods were pawned for drugs.
> 
> OTOH you have to love the way the community has responded. Kudos as well to the victim for being able to forgive, thereby leaving his own life free of the poison of hatred.


Yes, it was good to see the community respond in that positive manner, and this man not tasting "the poison of hatred".


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

'Layaway angels' spend big $$ on strangers | HLNtv.com

More Christmas spirit ...........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

The true spirit of Santa ..............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Very touching ....................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Struggling mom helped by surprise Christmas gift - Ottawa - CBC News

The goodness just keeps on flowing .....................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gorilla Reunion: Damian Aspinall's Extraordinary Gorilla Encounter on Gorilla School - YouTube

Touching ..............


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Tim Hortons customers pay it forward 228 times in Winnipeg - thestar.com


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

This was posted by a member of a list I belong to - 



> This is too funny - the iPad Words With Friends is *very* handy. Yesterday at some point mom (age 89, lives alone about 6 miles from me) lost her phone - going for the mail or something (?). I saw her at 4:30 pm but it was before that I suppose. Then I went out to eat with the girlfriends and was on my way home to my house when my cell started ringing.
> 
> I got home and it had been my daughter - very worried because she couldn't get ahold of her Nana all afternoon. A cousin had fallen and dd wanted to pass the news along. Then Noelle wasn't getting me on my cell and got worried - (she lives in North Dakota).
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ah ...........................

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Manly Tears Were Shed: Terminally Ill Star Trek Fan Got To See 'Star Trek Into Darkness' Five Months Early*

41-year old New Yorker Daniel is a huge Star Trek fan. He's also been battling leukemia for the last three years and only has weeks to live due to an aggressive tumor. *fighting back tears* And, just like a knight in shining armor wearing a jetpack, one of Daniel's friends posted a plea for his buddy on Reddit, where it was brought to the attention of JJ Abrams and Paramount. And what did they do? Arranged a private screening of the most recent cut of the film for Daniel and his wife on December 30th. :')



> Daniel apparently had a very big smile on his face for the entire movie, something which understandably hasn't happened very often over the past few years of treatment.





(Geekologie)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

:clap::clap::clap:


CubaMark said:


> *Manly Tears Were Shed: Terminally Ill Star Trek Fan Got To See 'Star Trek Into Darkness' Five Months Early*
> 
> 41-year old New Yorker Daniel is a huge Star Trek fan. He's also been battling leukemia for the last three years and only has weeks to live due to an aggressive tumor. *fighting back tears* And, just like a knight in shining armor wearing a jetpack, one of Daniel's friends posted a plea for his buddy on Reddit, where it was brought to the attention of JJ Abrams and Paramount. And what did they do? Arranged a private screening of the most recent cut of the film for Daniel and his wife on December 30th. :')
> ​
> ...


:clap: :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good samaritans help elderly woman trying to heat home - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Nice to know that there are still people like this here in Canada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Fellow students rig up snowblower for disabled man - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

Ingenuity at it's best.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Homeless Boy Steals The Talent Show - YouTube

An amazing voice.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Not a doxie but still a hero*

Charlie saves the day

Dog pulls owner from burning Nova Scotia home - Nova Scotia - CBC News


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Charlie saves the day
> 
> Dog pulls owner from burning Nova Scotia home - Nova Scotia - CBC News


A very heroic dog. :clap::clap:


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> A very heroic dog. :clap::clap:


Enlightened self-interest at play.

He knows who feeds him.

:lmao:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Toronto’s dapper Unicycle Guy on a mission of freedom and joy | Toronto Star


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Donations pour in for homeless man who returned diamond ring - CNN.com

A truly happy ending ..............


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Boy scares off lions with flashy invention*
> By Teo Kermeliotis, for CNN
> February 26, 2013 -- Updated 1352 GMT (2152 HKT) |


Boy scares off lions with flashy invention - CNN.com

:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Boy scares off lions with flashy invention - CNN.com
> 
> :clap:


Read this the other day. Good for him. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Insightful Football Coach Builds Character Through Compassion

One of my students shared this with our class.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Insightful Football Coach Builds Character Through Compassion
> 
> One of my students shared this with our class.


I don't cry often, but that's a real tear-jerker.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> I don't cry often, but that's a real tear-jerker.


Interesting, because that is just what my student said ............ and I did the same.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

'Cutest. Story. Ever,' U.S. Interior says of a girl and two Yosemite sticks - CNN.com

Honesty from a young child. Touching ............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

United Airlines delays flight for man to see dying mother - CNN.com

Sometimes those who work for major airlines DO care about individual customers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thunder Fan Sinks Half-Court Shot, Will Use Winnings to Pay Wife's Cancer Bills | Bleacher Report

For a good cause ................


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

*Amazing dog!*

This is beyond a "nice story"--it's fantastic!!!







During an early morning response to a house fire, firefighters were amazed...
A Mother dog risked her life to save her puppies from the fire surrounding the burning house...
The Mother dog, Amanda, raced back and forth between the house, putting her 10 day old puppies in the
Safest place she could find - a Fire Truck! ...








As an onlooker photographed it with his cell phone after she already had a few in one of the truck's
equipment compartments. She didn't stop racing back into the smoke and fire until all of her puppies
were safely away from the fire.








The firemen on scene could not believe their eyes. Most people have never seen a dog this smart or this
brave! Bringing each one out, six trips into the fire and no one could stop her.








All the firemen could do was to try to keep a little water spray on her to keep from singing as she kept
making trips running through the open door. You can see some of the singed hair on her back end,
forehead and lower legs. After rescuing all of her pups from the blaze, Amanda sat down next to them
to nurse, protecting them with her body. Onlookers called an emergency veterinary service, and she and her pups were rushed to the hospital. 
Aside from one puppy being treated for serious burns, the entire family are alive and well! Thanks to the bravery of Amanda! What a heroic mother! How Great!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

An amazing story of the strength of maternal love, james. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A different sort of "feel good" story. It had a happy ending for the library with a clever use of social media and other approaches to save the library........

Award-winning book-burning hoax saves Troy, MI libraries - Boing Boing


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com
Luckily, a happy ending to this story.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

a father to his teenage son 










:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

U.S. student gets top mark with help from N.L. - Nfld. & Labrador - CBC News

A unique story ......................


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> A unique story ......................


AHEM. 

I don't see a rare NL long-hair doxie present, unless he hasn't opened the box yet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iMouse said:


> AHEM.
> 
> I don't see a rare NL long-hair doxie present, unless he hasn't opened the box yet.


Who would ship a doxie in a box???? XX)

FYI, here in NL, long haired and smooth haired doxies are quite common -- wirehaired doxies are rare.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> A different sort of "feel good" story. It had a happy ending for the library with a clever use of social media and other approaches to save the library........
> 
> Award-winning book-burning hoax saves Troy, MI libraries - Boing Boing


However, from lower down on the page:


> This is my library. This awful campaign had nothing to do with saving the library. It was a horrible campaign and the pro-library folks were horrified by it. These idiots didn't even tell the library what they were doing and the librarians had no idea if people were going to come in and burn their books. It was a foolish stunt. People had already made up their mind before these idiots started with their stupid campaign. The work we pro-library people did was to get the people out to the polls. Leo Burnett had NOTHING to do with the library staying open. All they did was confuse people. They got this award for being cutting edge, nothing else. Did anyone do any exit polls to see if this campaign helped?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Who would ship a doxie in a box???? XX)
> 
> FYI, here in NL, long haired and smooth haired doxies are quite common -- wirehaired doxies are rare.


Fed Ex?

They ship Pandas in a "box", so I'd imagine they'll ship anything.

(ok, it was a transparent carrier with air holes, but it was still boxxy)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh said:


> Fed Ex?
> 
> They ship Pandas in a "box", so I'd imagine they'll ship anything.
> 
> (ok, it was a transparent carrier with air holes, but it was still boxxy)


We use Doxie Express, a subsidiary of Federal Express.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bittersweet

Dying teen too sick to attend prom has prom come to her hospital room | Toronto Star


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Katelyn Norman, cancer-stricken teen, dies after getting her prom wish | Toronto Star


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The waitress, the autistic girl and the broken hamburger – Eatocracy - CNN.com Blogs

It is nice to read stories like this one ..................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Good for him ........... may he live a long life to remember this moment.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Rocky gets his 15 minutes of fame....

Daredevil raccoon in the Danforth goes viral | Toronto Star


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Rocky gets his 15 minutes of fame....
> 
> Daredevil raccoon in the Danforth goes viral | Toronto Star


Well, 15 minutes is 15 minutes .................. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Rocky gets his 15 minutes of fame....
> 
> Daredevil raccoon in the Danforth goes viral | Toronto Star


Looks like telephone and or cable lines. Sooner or later he will try this with power lines and and Danforth will be serving roast racoon for dinner.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Looks like telephone and or cable lines. Sooner or later he will try this with power lines and and Danforth will be serving roast racoon for dinner.


Cool. Dinner is served. Raccoon - Down Home Dinner in a Crock Pot Recipe


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Airport worker resigns with a letter iced onto a cake | Toronto Star


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In tragedy, Mr. Rogers' words vital -- and viral | HLNtv.com

It's good to know that Mr. Rogers is still with us, albeit in a viral sense.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Inspiring girl sings U.S. national anthem on MSN Video

An amazing voice singing a song that is NOT easy to sing solo ..............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Reds' Resident Hero Todd Frazier Slams Home Run for Batboy Ted Kremer | Bleacher Report

"Todd Frazier's home run in Thursday night's game was the greatest moment in sports history, according to bat boy Ted Kremer. 

We are inclined to agree with him. 

Cincinnati.com reports on a story that will force a smile from even the grouchiest of baseball fans. It seems Frazier's home run in the sixth inning off John Maine was requested by the beloved bat boy. 

The jubilant Kremer, according to Yahoo! Sports, won a silent auction to be the Reds' bat boy for a day back in 2012. The man with Down syndrome was 29 years old at the time and did an amazing job. Wanting some of his infectious joy back in the clubhouse, the team had him return on Thursday. "


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sweet dog cares for a child with Down syndrome

Sweet .............


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Return of the Goat: Man surprises dad with restored 1969 GTO – Wheels.ca


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bittersweet - shades of the 30s not the 13s

Carpenter prepares for death and finds immortality — in his homemade casket | Toronto Star


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't know if this has been posted.....

Superhero window washers return to Children&apos;s Hospital | TribLIVE


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

wow

Berry, DeJesus, Knight found alive, police source confirms | cleveland.com


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CNN Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com

Talk about giving the shirt off of your back ..............


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Stolen car with child inside tracked and found by Find My iPhone - TUAW

The real story is that they were able to navigate anywhere in Houston 

If you've been there you'll know what I mean


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Ignore the YouTube ad. The story is about a bus driver who saved a woman from jumping in a river.

[ame="http://youtu.be/H9l2TaLb9Xs"]http://youtu.be/H9l2TaLb9Xs[/ame]


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*This Police Officer Gave A Troubled Teen New Bedroom Furniture - And Friendship*

_Sumter, S.C., police officer Gaetano Acerra reached out to Cameron Simmons, 13, after the boy called police following a fight with his mother. Simmons told the officer he didn't want to live there anymore.

Acerra learned Simmons suffered from back pain because he slept on an air mattress that deflated during the night. And the boy had almost no other bedroom furniture at all, according to WIS-TV.

"My heart went out for him," Acerra told the station. "I thought the little things that he needed I could give him, to make him a happier kid."

So Acerra returned a few weeks later with a bed, a desk, a chair and a television. He even got a game system for the teen that someone had donated after hearing the story. Acerra plans to come back in the future with more furniture.

He also gave the kid something far more important: friendship.

"I didn't do this for publicity or to get people to notice me," Acerra told WIS. "I did it because I could. It was the right thing to do and I think people should do things like this."_

(HuffPo)

*Teen Calls Cops on Family; Cop Buys Him a Bed - South Carolina officer goes beyond call of duty to help needy teen
*
_called the police to say he was done living with his family. Officer Gaetano Acerra soon arrived and told Simmons to stick it out. "I said, 'You have it good, you have a roof over your head,'" Acerra tells WISTV 10. But Acerra saw that Simmons didn't have it so good; his bedroom, for example, lacked a bed.

Acerra gave the teen his number and said he'd try to help. Weeks later he showed up in a truck bearing a bed, a TV, a desk, a chair, and even a Wii._

(Newser)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Man, it's been over a year since we had a "Feel Good Story du Jour"!*

*The Padres have signed a wheelchair-bound ex-pitcher for 20 straight years*



The San Diego Padres made a series of stunning offseason acquisitions, including trades for Matt Kemp, Craig Kimbrel, Wil Myers and Justin Upton and the free-agent signing of starter James Shields. But one under-the-radar minor-league contract might be the team’s best move of all.

At the O.C. Register, Steve Bisheff shares the sad story of Matt LaChappa, a former Padres prospect from the Barona Indian Reservation, just east of San Diego. LaChappa suffered a heart attack while warming up in the bullpen for a start in Class A Rancho Cucumonga in 1996 and is now confined to a wheelchair, but the Padres have renewed his basic minor league contract every season, in part so he can have access to health insurance.

The whole article is well worth your time.​
(USA Today)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Girl with artificial limb breaks down after getting doll with leg to match hers



> [The video] shows 10-year-old Emma Bennett receiving an American Girl doll. But what makes it so special is that the doll has a prosthetic limb just like hers.
> 
> Since her mother Courtney put a video of her opening the video online, it’s been viewed almost 30 million times.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A really wonderful story, FeXL. Similarly, little african-american girls' parents could only find white Barbie dolls up until 1980, and even then, they weren't "really" Black:

"Colored Francie" made her debut in 1967, and she is sometimes described as the first African American Barbie doll. However, she was produced using the existing head molds for the white Francie doll and lacked African characteristics other than a dark skin. 

The first African American doll in the Barbie range is usually regarded as Christie, who made her debut in 1968.[34][35] Black Barbie was launched in 1980 but still had Caucasian features. 

In September 2009, Mattel introduced the So In Style range, which was intended to create a more realistic depiction of black people than previous dolls.[36]
(Wikipedia)​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Manitoba teen rides horse through snowstorm to bring coffee, dinner to stranded truck driver*










A Manitoba teen says she was just doing the right thing when she rode her horse on a nearly 10-kilometre round trip through a snowstorm — twice — on Tuesday to help out a stranded truck driver.

Eileen Eagle Bears, 18, and her horse, Mr. Smudge, made the hour-long round-trip journey Tuesday morning, and again Tuesday evening, to bring coffee and supper from her home outside Minto, Man. to the trucker.










* * *​
She said she was keeping an eye on traffic cams showing Manitoba highways with her mom Monday night when they spotted a trucker stopped on Highway 10 about five kilometres away from her home near the town of Minto, which is approximately 215 kilometres southwest of Winnipeg. 

She decided if the truck was still there in the morning she'd bring the driver some coffee.

Sure enough, it was still stopped on the highway Tuesday morning, so Eagle Bears filled a Thermos with coffee and hit the road with Mr. Smudge.

"There was a lot of ice on the road from the rain that we had got and drifts were bad in a few places. But the morning wasn't too bad to get there and come back," she said.

"But I had gotten to the truck and I had to wake him up because he was sleeping, and he was pretty surprised to see me there with the coffee."

Eagle Bears said the driver was grateful for the coffee, and she promised him she'd bring him some dinner if he was still there at suppertime. When dinner time rolled around and he was still stranded, she and Mr. Smudge brought him more coffee and a hot meal.

"He was just really glad that someone knew that he was there and that someone cared," Eagle Bears said.

The trucker was finally able to move on later Tuesday night, she said. In total, Eagle Bears said he was stuck for around 28 hours.








(CBC)​


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What a great story. Good on her and her horse too! :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You know all those stupid videos people on the internet tell you to watch? This ain't one of 'em. This is the opposite of stupid. Watch, laugh, maybe cry a little bit, and see someone in a different light.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buRLc2eWGPQ[/ame]


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> You know all those stupid videos people on the internet tell you to watch? This ain't one of 'em. This is the opposite of stupid. Watch, laugh, maybe cry a little bit, and see someone in a different light.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buRLc2eWGPQ


Saw this one before, Mark, but thanks for sharing it. We all need an uplifting story these days. Paix, mon ami.


----------

